# Post Pics of Your Gaming Rig



## Diamondsleeper

Here is my 2.4 AMD AM2 Overclocked to 2.7 RAM speed is GREAT!!


----------



## gamerman0203

Sweet lookin' system, Diamond!


----------



## Diamondsleeper

Thanks.. All video setting on high. BF2 and BF2142 running smooth as silk. Thinking about buying an aftermarket CPU cooler. A Zalman or something similar. Not sure if that will make a difference though. Have the AMD fan and cooler on it now. The one that came with the CPU. AMD does not recommend using anything else. :4-dontkno


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Yes, buy an new one( one that looks cool and cools better)


----------



## AndrewJ

Mine
AMD x2 4600 2.4GHZ
1GB 2x512mb
Lovely Asus A8n32 Sli Deluxe mobo
MSI 7900GT ( going to 8800GTS by BFG soon and 2gb ram )
250GB Sata2

And me on TDU


----------



## pharoah

cool lookin machines.what game is that andrew?


----------



## AndrewJ

Test Drive Unlimited


----------



## gamerman0203

Diamond,

Zalman makes some of the best coolers on the market! I just put one on my 7950GT and it's quite as a mouse and keeps it cooler than the stock. The only thing to look for when buying a cpu cooler is space. Most companies, Zalman included, make cooling units that are large to help disperse heat away from the unit. Therefore, you need more room around the unit to accomidate. Check out the websites and/or pachaging of the coolers you're interested in for required dimensions as they will surely matter.


----------



## Diamondsleeper

gamerman0203 said:


> Diamond,
> 
> Zalman makes some of the best coolers on the market! I just put one on my 7950GT and it's quite as a mouse and keeps it cooler than the stock. The only thing to look for when buying a cpu cooler is space. Most companies, Zalman included, make cooling units that are large to help disperse heat away from the unit. Therefore, you need more room around the unit to accomidate. Check out the websites and/or pachaging of the coolers you're interested in for required dimensions as they will surely matter.


Copy that.. Thanks. I definately am going to shop for one. I have to know how much difference will it make and if its going to allow me to OC it a little more. Also I'll have to check to see if somebody makes a cooler for my video cards.


----------



## pharoah

just got my new video card today will do some pics later.only this one for now.


----------



## Raptor22

Here's my rig


















And my home theater system hooked onto my computer... here's the sub itself! :grin:


----------



## Diamondsleeper

Nice.. Like the case..Especially like the digital data display.. The fan on the window looks good too. I'll bet its sounds awesome. I use those same headphones. Battlefield stuff. All of it. You should go to user control panel/options and enter your system info. :4-transfo


----------



## pharoah

did new pics


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Nice laptop 0.0 (thats how mine looks lol)


----------



## Diamondsleeper

Nvidia Graphic on Ribbon cable I painted myself ...I can paint yours for a minimal fee. ... I have an Alman LED AM2 CPU cooler on order. Going for higher clock numbers. Have my eye on the Allman VGA heatpipe coolers also.


----------



## AndrewJ

Just got and installed my Seasonic S12 600watt psu today.

Antec Nine Hundred due sometime next week I hope.


----------



## d86cfv

No naked pics of mine i'm afraid, she's fully clothed at the mo:











PC:
Coolermaster Centurion Case
AMD Athlon 64 3800 (skt 939)
4GB DDR Dual Channel PC3200
Asus A8R32-MVP Deluxe (crossfire)
2x ATI X1600Pro 512MB running Crossfire
2x Zalman Fatal1ty VGA Coolers for above
1x Seagate Barracuda 250Gb Sata 2 Hdd
Gigabit Lan
Onboard 7.1 Sound

Peripherals:
Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard (I see i'm not alone!)
Logitech MX Revolution Laser Mouse
Logitech Precision Gaming Headset
Logitech Quickcam Spere

All the above x 2 for my partners machine!

Networking:
10MB Cable Internet
Netgear RangeMax WNR854T - Gigabit Wired, 300mbs Wireless
Netgear GS605 - 5 port Gigabit Switch
Netgear Storage Central SC101 - upto 2x 500gb

Other Computers:
Acer Idea250 Media Center
Small server (3x 320gb sata's for films & music)
Acer Aspire Laptop
HP Business Notebook
HP NC8000 Laptop
Dell Optiplex GX60 - future Media Center PC


----------



## jackaryas

Herse a few pics of my recently installed water cooling setup


----------



## pharoah

sweet lookin rig jackaryas is that a thermaltake water cooling system.


----------



## jackaryas

Yea it is, Big water 735, cheap too  £65 bout the equivilant to $100 if ur american lol


----------



## pharoah

yeah i have a good friend that lives in hampshire.im in the us by the way.i can do american,and british currency conversions in my head lol.how well does that thing work? one word of warning is keep an eye on the pump.ive heard of failures,but that is true with all hardware really.


----------



## jackaryas

Right, wasnt being patronising lol, thanks for the tip, it works pretty well tbh its just when i bought my case wasnt planning on getting water cooling so doesnt have a 120mm bracket on the rear. So........atm the radiator is in the 5 1/4 bay lol, when i can be bothered to drain the system i am gonna move to free standing outside the back of the case.


----------



## pharoah

that pentium d probably needs the water cooling.ive heard those get hot,but do perform well.


----------



## jackaryas

Yea, not the coolest ever herse some speedfan screenshots, i may not get another post in till 2moz going to bed 

Idle after 15 mins with cold water 








on load for 15 mins


----------



## pharoah

looks like its running reasonably cool.still early here i am 5 hours behind you.


----------



## cocojuice

heck thats cool


----------



## jackaryas

Yea it was quite funny this morning, left my window open all night and it was cold, went into the bios, said cpu was 9 degrees lmao, thanks for all ur comments lol


----------



## beefers1

nice designs, but i really don't care too much about looks. When i build the ultimate gaming machine in a couple of years (4- or 8-core cpu, 4 or 8gb ram, 2x 8800's sli, xp pro, vista ultimate dual-boot) i'm going to pack it all into a nice 17" or 18" mid-tower case with a completely plain design. Sure, it looks plain and simple, and to some, like a $400 budget PC, but not after i blaze through Doom or Company of Heroes at a staggering 200-250fps, or run the photoshop encoding test in under 20 seconds....


----------



## pharoah

in a couple of years you will probably be getting like 9800 nvidia's.:grin:


----------



## beefers1

lol nice, but that's not my point.


----------

